# Mancave/bar lighting ideas



## J'sGarage (10/5/18)

Wandering around Bunnings trying to remember why I was there, and stumbled across these lights that resemble hops (to me at least)


----------



## brewgasm (10/5/18)

I see hops


----------



## Fro-Daddy (10/5/18)

If they weren't $200 they might be a little more appealing!


----------



## J'sGarage (10/5/18)

The smaller one is 140


----------

